# iproute2 installation seems to disappear

## paradigm-X

When I emerge iproute2, it appears to complete normally. Then I try something like "ip link list", but it replies that ip command is not found even though I am doing this is root. Then, I do "equery files iproute2", but all it shows is these:

/sbin

/sbin/tc

So, what am I missing, besides the files I thought were installed but vanished mysteriously?   :Sad: 

----------

## kurly

You should be able to find ip at /bin/ip as part of sys-apps/iproute2 (that is, you are installing the correct package) ... are you using the USE=minimal flag?  If so, please try again with USE=-minimal.

----------

## paradigm-X

The set of USE flags it had was these: berkdb, minimal iptables, ipv6. I took out "minimal" but left the others, and now it appears to be working as I expected. Thank you.   :Smile: 

Does USE have a meaning as in being an acronym?

----------

## kurly

No, despite USE being capitalized, I don't believe it is an acronym.  I think it is just the word "use" in this instance.  Maybe a Gentoo historian will chime in and correct me, but I think it is just convention that we capitalize it.

Glad to be of help.   :Smile: 

----------

## paradigm-X

> "I don't believe it is an acronym.."

Well, then, I think we should make it one, retroactively, so to speak. I think we should start a tradition of Gentoo-lore, as it were. Hmm? Hmm?  I am open for suggestions, but just to kick this off right, how about this one:

USE:  User Specified Effects

----------

## SirRobin2318

Don't you like that it's just what your using? Use flags specify what you decided to enable/use in your packages. 

Otherwise I'd go with Unstable Sheep Energy.

----------

